# cleaning sand out of clams



## slowtyper (Mar 19, 2012)

I've read of soaking them in water, salt water, water with pepper, water with cornmeal. 

Just wondering if anyone has a best method they've found?


----------



## tkern (Mar 19, 2012)

Cornmeal works fairly well.


----------



## l r harner (Mar 19, 2012)

we always jsut let them in plain water for a wjile and they spit jsut fine 
if you want to shuck them easy way is put them inn the freezer over night when they thaw back out they open right up (make sure they are all ok before freezing as a dead clam is no good for you)


----------



## steeley (Mar 20, 2012)

My new girlfriend never has that problem .

OH ! OH! 

THEN YES CORNMEAL.


----------



## Amon-Rukh (Mar 20, 2012)

steeley said:


> My new girlfriend never has that problem .
> 
> OH ! OH!


That sounds like something Hawkins from Predator would have said! 

Also cornmeal.


----------



## Andrew H (Mar 20, 2012)

Multiple soaks in water works (Thomas Keller calls for 3 in his recipes for what it's worth).


----------



## mhlee (Mar 20, 2012)

Plain water. Just don't let saltwater clams soak too long in the water or they'll die.


----------



## tkern (Mar 20, 2012)

Amon-Rukh said:


> That sounds like something Hawkins from Predator would have said!
> 
> Also cornmeal.



You know.... because of the echo


If Hawkins was Sam Kinnison. Oh Ohhhh


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 20, 2012)

mhlee said:


> Plain water. Just don't let saltwater clams soak too long in the water or they'll die.



Many years ago, I killed a few lobsters that way. Not sure what I was thinking...

Stefan


----------



## Craig (Mar 20, 2012)

What's the cornmeal technique and will it work with Mussels?


----------



## stereo.pete (Mar 20, 2012)

There's nothing worse than having sand in your clam. :shots:


----------



## Chef Niloc (Mar 20, 2012)

Corn meal works but I think it also gives the clams a bad texture. Cold water running over stainless steel works. So does makeing the water alkaline by adding baking soda or cream of tartar.


----------



## slowtyper (Mar 21, 2012)

Chef Niloc said:


> Corn meal works but I think it also gives the clams a bad texture. Cold water running over stainless steel works. So does makeing the water alkaline by adding baking soda or cream of tartar.



How long do you run them for?

What if you want to wash them and then use them throughout the day, steaming to order. Does soaking them or leaving them under fresh running water decrease how long they will stay alive?


----------



## Jim (Mar 21, 2012)

We would hang them in a milk crate off our dock for a few days.


----------

